# Battery tool battery replacement



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's a site that can improve/fix/upgrade batteries for power tools.

http://www.primecell.com/pctools.htm


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I bookmarked the page.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Expensive when two way freight is added, but I don't doubt any of their claims and for the tradesman using his tools all day, probably not expensive as the cost would be a tax deduction.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeh Harry, i thought the some thing form Alaska. Shipping adds allot, IF they will even ship to Alaska. (batteries may be one of those "TABOO" items)
I should check with them & see if I take the old batteries out, then I ship them. May save some on the "to them" cost.
I know my Dewalt batts don't last very long anymore.
I'm afraid that when I spend the money for the battery fix, the tools they fit will die the next day.
If in the lower 48, shipping may be worth the results achieved.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It is of course possible to re-build the batteries yourself. NiCd and NiMH cells are available with tabs spot welded to top and bottom, electronic component stores stock them and they are available in high capacity versions like 2.7 Ah. I have opened up the cases by gently tapping a single sided razor blade all around joint in the case until it separates. Some of these batteries contain a fuse, which should be retained.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Now that's something I'll look into. Anchorage has a battery store that may carry them. 
Thanks


----------

